

FBI – Cyber’s Most Wanted - codegeek
http://www.fbi.gov/wanted/cyber

======
icarus127
I notice substantial overlap between the things these men are wanted for and
what the NSA and FBI have been doing....

~~~
droopyEyelids
What about Andrey Nabilevich Taame?

He hijacked people's DNS and replaced ads. Doesn't Comcast do that?

And how about CARLOS ENRIQUE PEREZ-MELARA?

He sold a key logger, and didn't even have the key logger send the information
back to himself. The only thing that seems criminal is that it allowed
purchasers to install it using a drive-by exploit.

~~~
tedunangst
Comcast only "hijacks" your DNS if you use their servers. Opendns does the
same, btw.

~~~
pudquick
If all this talk of Comcast is about them doing ad pages for NXDOMAIN results,
these jokes/digs on them are rather stale - and incorrect.

When Comcast switched to DNSSEC, they dropped their (non-existent) domain
hijacking as it was an incompatible practice ... Almost 2 years ago, infact.

[http://dns.comcast.net/index.php/help#faq2](http://dns.comcast.net/index.php/help#faq2)

I don't have love for Comcast but please do make accurate commentary.

------
ely-s
I laughed so hard when I noticed "Fun & Games" in the menu.

~~~
nerfhammer
There's a requirement on the books that federal agencies have to provide a
"for kids" section of their web sites.

Other examples:

[https://www.cia.gov/kids-page/](https://www.cia.gov/kids-page/)

[http://www.nsa.gov/kids/](http://www.nsa.gov/kids/)

~~~
jelled
Due to a 1997 Bill Clinton memo directing federal agencies develop and share
online educational resources.
[http://clinton2.nara.gov/WH/New/NetDay/memorandum.html](http://clinton2.nara.gov/WH/New/NetDay/memorandum.html)

------
iguana
50% Russian. Nice!

~~~
TrainedMonkey
Almost, still that demonstrates how good Russians got at exploiting the
system.

~~~
socillion
I disagree, it demonstrates that the US government has a hard time prosecuting
Russians.

~~~
wyclif
Actually, it only demonstrates the effect of the lack of an extradition treaty
with Russia.

~~~
socillion
We're splitting hairs here, so what about the possibility of Russian and US
law enforcement cooperating under the Mutual Legal Assistance Treaty, or
similar agreements, but not extraditing?

------
enkephalin
>> _The FBI is offering a reward of up to $20,000 for information leading to
the arrest and conviction of Shaileshkumar P. Jain._

i find the wording of such reward offerings quite disturbing. it means that
the FBI considers these people guilty before there's even been a trial. or is
there another way to look at it?

~~~
atrus
I don't know, it does say conviction too. It feels more that it can be read as
"We're pretty sure this is the guy we want, help us catch him AND jail him,
and we'll give you $5"

You're not going to try and arrest them if you don't think their guilty...

------
BorisMelnik
they all have names like mine...no "Tom Jones" or "Chris Sullivan's" here

~~~
oddx
BJORN DANIEL SUNDIN can be counted as representative of western world in this
list.

------
seiji
Hearing suits (usually over 50) talk about technology and the Internet gets
painful.

They're obsessed with the word "Cyber." "We have a war on Cyber!" "We need to
hire more people to make Cyber secure!"

~~~
dsl
You can always pick out the guys who have done real work in the DC area,
because they don't even flinch when you say cyber. Valley geeks freak out like
you just questioned their startups valuation.

~~~
seiji
It's like walking up and saying "Could you send me an electronic mail message
to my apple internet phone?" It labels them as "outsider" with poser
knowledge, except they wield power and define internal politics (and, as we've
seen leaked this year, make endless powerpoint presentations to other
departments).

------
richardlblair
The first thing that comes to mind is "Message to the Fed - NAS"

------
amerika_blog
Why am I disappointed that I'm not on there?

------
almosnow
the rewards are an insult, that's pocket change for the guys that are being
pursued

~~~
tptacek
The rewards are not an attempt to outbid organized crime.

~~~
mdisraeli
Politicians, non-profits, charities, and the like all typically argue that in
order to get the best talent for the job, they have to offer competitive
enough rates to ensure they even get a look-in compared to big companies.

There is an argument (not saying it is the right one) that there are
substantial risks associated with reporting criminals, and there can be
substantial benefits to working with them instead. So surely any rate has to
be high enough to ensure it is considered an option?

Of course, that then gives the question - what is that lower bound?

~~~
tptacek
Outbidding organized crime is an insane idea.

